# hi all...  I'm Vanessa



## vanessa2005 (Oct 27, 2005)

... anyone else from Canada here?  If so... whereabouts?  I'm from Ontario.

~vanessa


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 27, 2005)

hi vanessa how are you, do you have any pics of yourself?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep Welcome


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 27, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> hi vanessa how are you, do you have any pics of yourself?



Sees a new girl and is automatically asking for pictures


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 27, 2005)

I know where Ontario is!

Good beer - haha


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> hi vanessa how are you, do you have any pics of yourself?



What a homo, get a fuckign life Hank.

Welcome to IM


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What a homo, get a fuckign life Hank.
> 
> Welcome to IM



homo?


----------



## BULL5150 (Oct 27, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2005)

vanessa2005 welcome to IM!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i know a chick in london ontario


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

wassup!

Windsor city over here!!!!


----------



## Prodigy (Nov 2, 2005)

Ottawa here. I'm new too so I'll take this chance to say hello to everyone.  Looks like a great site.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 2, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> hi vanessa how are you, do you have any pics of yourself?


too funny.

hi vanessa


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 4, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> wassup!
> 
> Windsor city over here!!!!


 
Dork -


----------



## W8Lady (Nov 4, 2005)

Saskatchewan here....formally of Nova Scotia, Ontario, and Alberta....damn, I move a lot lol......Howdie!!! And welcome!!!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> hi vanessa how are you, do you have any pics of yourself?


     


*Hi Venessa welcome to IM*


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------

